# Chicken "burnt ends"? (lots of pictures)



## shyzabrau (May 30, 2017)

I confess. I have never had burnt ends, so I don't really know what I was trying to accomplish! I wanted a chicken snack for out by the pool on Memorial day.

I trimmed the fat off of about 2.5 pounds of boneless chicken thighs and cut them into small bites.

I tossed them with my butt rub and put them on the QMATZ. I wrapped some larger bites in bacon, with a heavy coating of the rub, for an earlier snack (they are the back two rows).













IMG_1730.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ May 30, 2017






I filled one row of the AMNPS with a mix of pellets. For the first two hours, I did not add any heat. After that, I set the Bradley Electric to 320 until the IT got up to 145. Here we are after about three or four hours of smoke:













IMG_1731.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ May 30, 2017






I crisped up the bacon-wrapped bites in the broiler. They didn't last long...













IMG_1732.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ May 30, 2017






I mixed the small bites with a quarter cup each of butter, brown sugar and honey, along with two tablespoons of apple cider vinegar, and put them back in the Bradley.













IMG_1734.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ May 30, 2017






After the AMNPS ran out, I popped them in the oven until they were bubbly and dark.













IMG_2297.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ May 30, 2017






They were a bit chewy, but since they were small bites, that wasn't an issue. The rub mixed with the "sauce" to make sweet and savory perfection. They were very tasty and went quickly!

I also put out some sausage that I've made over the past couple of months (paprika, chicken, Korean-style, andouille & jalapeno/cheddar).













IMG_1735.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ May 30, 2017






My buddy smoked a butt for the occasion.

Lot of great beer (commercial and homebrew) and good friends by the pool. Heck of a day...


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 30, 2017)

I'd say those look really good and I'd dive in to them!

Point for the idea!


----------



## crazymoon (May 30, 2017)

SZB, They look great and it sounds like a great idea! point


----------



## myownidaho (May 30, 2017)

Looks great! You get a point for originality alone!


----------



## shyzabrau (May 30, 2017)

Thanks, guys! 

That's one thing that I like about the Bradley plus the AMNPS - it is easy to whip something together like this....


----------



## ab canuck (May 30, 2017)

I'm hungry... again... That looked good, Plate looks good, Love homemade sausage, And may have to try the chicken burnt ends..... Point


----------



## shyzabrau (May 30, 2017)

Thanks, ABC!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 31, 2017)

Great idea!

They look delicious!

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 31, 2017)

Oh yeah those look real good.


----------



## sauced (May 31, 2017)

Never thought of chicken burn ends.....they look amazing!! Between the chicken burnt ends, you assorted sausages, beer while at the pool is nothing but a homerun!!

Points!!


----------



## shyzabrau (May 31, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Great idea!
> 
> They look delicious!
> 
> Al


Thanks, Al!


nepas said:


> Oh yeah those look real good.


Thanks, Nepas!


Sauced said:


> Never thought of chicken burn ends.....they look amazing!! Between the chicken burnt ends, you assorted sausages, beer while at the pool is nothing but a homerun!!
> 
> Points!!


I have a small circle of friends that tries to get together every weekend during the summer to hang out at the pool. I'm trying to up my smoking game so we don't have the same thing every time. This is the same group that tailgates together at the Virginia Tech games...


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 31, 2017)

Chicken burnt ends.  Never thought about that.  But it sure looks like a winner.

POINTS

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 31, 2017)

Looks like a tasty appetizer!


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 31, 2017)

That's the way to think outside of the chicken nugget box!

Point!


----------



## shyzabrau (May 31, 2017)

Thanks, guys!

Now I gotta come up with something to do for Saturday. I will be brewing in the morning, so it needs to be something that doesn't require much babysitting!


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 1, 2017)

To answer my own question on what to smoke for the pool party on Saturday, I think I have to try my first fatty. 

I'll have to grind the pork and roll the fatty Friday night after I get back from LA, so motivation will be an issue. 

What stuffings...


----------



## disco (Jun 4, 2017)

A great idea deserves a point! Well done!

Disco


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 4, 2017)

T





Disco said:


> A great idea deserves a point! Well done!
> 
> Disco



Thanks, Disco!


----------

